# Id and treat



## switch01252 (29 Oct 2012)

In a 7ft tank around 8 hours a day 6 hours full lighting 6 t5 lights two growlux 4 Phillips 
Tank at 30c


----------



## ian_m (30 Oct 2012)

Plant is dying releasing ammonia which is feeding the algae

Most likely lack of CO2 with respect to amount of light being supplied.

Solution more CO2 and/or better CO2 circulation and/or seriously much less light.

Oh is not 30 degrees a tad hot ?


----------



## roadmaster (30 Oct 2012)

I believe If no CO2 is being injected,I would drop two of  the 54 watt? bulb's.
Are the Discus young Discus, being fed multiple times a day? Water changes frequently?
 I think it may be wise to mention any fertilizer's or lack thereof.
Add more plant's.


----------



## switch01252 (1 Nov 2012)

30c for discus good temp

Young discus getting fed 4-5 times a day beefheart only water changes every week at 40%
I'll start reducing the lighting on the tank and have the growlux come on at night no ferts being added I have a co2 but wouldn't know how to spread it over the size of the tank..


----------



## foxfish (1 Nov 2012)

You could try a full length spray bar fitted just under the surface & along the back wall, this is a very efficient way to distribute the co2.
Why no ferts?


----------



## switch01252 (1 Nov 2012)

Just wanted a low maintenance planted tank lol I have a full length spray bar through my filters two 2180. But no way of connect the co2 unit to the pipes as its all 21.5 overflow pipe


----------



## foxfish (1 Nov 2012)

switch01252 said:
			
		

> Just wanted a low maintenance planted tank lol I have a full length spray bar through my filters two 2180. But no way of connect the co2 unit to the pipes as its all 21.5 overflow pipe


OK - well I dont quite understand that?
Perhaps you could explain how you introduce the C02 & how the filter works...there will be a way as I also use 21.5 overflow pipe!


----------



## switch01252 (1 Nov 2012)

I haven't got the co2 rigged up for this reason what are you using to get it to attach??


----------



## foxfish (1 Nov 2012)

I use several ways on different tanks but, introducing the gas into the pump inlet or using a reactor are good methods!
If you can explain more about you system then we can probably help more?


----------



## switch01252 (1 Nov 2012)

I have two  2180 in each cupboard they are fed by one inlet on either side and their outgoing go into a spray bar at each end all made out of overflow pipe then inside the cupboard their is a small amount of eheim pipe to attach to connectors


----------



## foxfish (1 Nov 2012)

So you have four 2180s? I am afraid I dont really get the pipe work format though  :? 
Is it possible to post some pictures - I really need far more info?


----------



## switch01252 (1 Nov 2012)

No only two lol ill post some pics in morning


----------



## foxfish (2 Nov 2012)

This thread might help you... viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15244


----------

